# Eheim Liquid doser



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im using a liquid doser to dose a mix of flourish and flourish iron, refilling it today I noticed some build up on the sides. I fill it enough to dose for 2 weeks. I soaked it in water hoping to loosen the crud but didnt seem to work to well. I didnt want to start ripping the thing apart, it seems to be sealed. Great little thing to have for sure!


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bigstick,
I have been looking at those dosers too. Do you dose both micro and macro with it? I am curious how others use them.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I use it just to dose flourish, I have another method for NPK, you dont want to mix PO4 with the iron, that will be bad. Any thoughts to the crud build-up


----------

